# Too modest



## Brookenl (Aug 22, 2015)

I am worried about the idea of showing my vagina to doctors, actually I will never do that! But is there another way? What will the dr do if I won't let her look at it?


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Have you had a pelvic exam before?


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

To answer your question, no, there isn't another way. To have a Pap smear, a vaginal examination or to have someone else catch your baby then they will need to be able to see what they're doing.

A sensitive doctor will try to make you feel comfortable, warm you before she does anything, talk you through everything, encourage you to have a support person present. But, you will have to do some of the work 

Is this an issue with your partner as well or just health care providers? Maybe you could go and talk to your doctor about it. Have a few consultations where there is no plan to do an examination but talk about what she will ask you to do. Maybe lie on the couch (fully dressed) etc. Your partner or a close friend could come too and help you practice relaxation techniques.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoopduck (Mar 2, 2016)

I was shy too at first. Its still unpleasant, but its something we all have to go through. I specifically sought out a female doc because males made me very uncomfortable. Are you happy with your doctor, or is there some other reason its weighing on your mind? Just know that it does get easier with time and it feels less weird eventually.


----------

